

Gerrit: Google-style code review meets git - danh
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/359489/8edfffce5055b278/

======
diN0bot
actual gerrit link

<http://code.google.com/p/gerrit/>

plus android source gerrit example?

<https://review.source.android.com/#all,open,n,z>

